# Hello everybody!



## mystique (24 März 2016)

Hello! Glad to meet you all! It's such a pleasure to be on celebboard! 
Even if I speak english, I am learning german in school so, I hope that I will improve!

Thank you! :thx:


----------



## General (24 März 2016)

Welcome to CB


----------



## dante_23 (24 März 2016)

hello mystique


----------



## mystique (26 März 2016)

Thank you all for your welcoming!


----------



## Death Row (26 März 2016)

Hey there! Love your avatar-taste


----------



## miss_v (28 März 2016)

Welcome to the board


----------



## dailycassadee (8 Apr. 2016)

hi!
:WOW:


----------



## yjones (10 Apr. 2016)

hey........


----------



## Tom6969 (24 Apr. 2016)

Hey 😉 Ich bin der neue ... Tom einfach Tom


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen


----------

